# Retour sur utilisation



## Hiryuu (3 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai cherché un topic qui parlait du retour des possesseurs de Ipad.
Je ne cherche pas à savoir si c'est bien ou génial ou à oublier. Ou bien quel modèle prendre...

Jusque quelques questions sur des points qui me sont obscures.

Première question :
Quand on reçoit un email (courriel) avec comme fichier joint un .pps (Power point) comment l'ouvre-t-on, est ce qu'il y a un logiciel qui permet de l'ouvrir et lequel ?

Deuxième question :
J'ai lu à plusieurs reprise que Safari embarqué sur l'Ipad ne pouvait afficher les sites en flash, alors que se passe-t-il si on essaie d'en visiter un ?

Troisième question :
Pouvez-vous me confirmer que les fichiers créer sous Microsoft Office (.xls, .doc, .docx) sont bien lisibles sur le Ipad, est-ce que c'est l'application IWorks qui permet de les lire ?


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (3 Juin 2010)

si c'est juste les lire mail te permet de les ouvrir
si tu veux les stocker tu a l'appli goodreader
et si tu veux les modifier là ça se fait avec pages

Si tu cherche a visité un site ou t'as une vidéo en flash tu aura un vide a la place de la vidéo.

Sinon pour les PPs mail sait les ouvrir mais en page par page sans l'animation
Pour l'animation ouvre les dans keynote


----------



## Hiryuu (4 Juin 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Frodon (4 Juin 2010)

Non pour modifier un pps ou ppt, il faut utiliser soit Keynote, soit Documents to Go Premium (et il y a peut être d'autres applications encore...)

Cependent, je recommande plus Documents to Go que Keynote pour modifier un fichier Powerpoint existant, car Keynote pour iPad ne sait pas exporter en Powerpoint et il faudrait donc repasser le fichier sur un Mac et l'export er via Keynote version Mac, sans garantie cependant d'une exportation parfaite.
Document to Go Premium, lui sait éditer directement au format Powerpoint et donc le fichier restera un Powerpoint a l'issue de l'édition, ce qui permet alors de la retransmettre par e-mail ou autre à quelqu'un directement depuis l'iPad.


----------



## Esart (4 Juin 2010)

Sauf que documents to Go est incapable de se connecter à Mobile Me


----------



## dca (11 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Documents to Go ne se connect pas à Mobile Me, c'est vrai.
Mais il est totalement compatible avec DropBox qui est gratuit.


----------

